# honeymoon peanut butter jar



## jarhead1626 (Mar 29, 2014)

I recently found a 2 lb honeymoon peanut butter jar. I tried looking it up but can't find any information on it.can someone please help


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 29, 2014)

It came in 1 lb & 2 lb sizes, worth $15-$30 in the 2 lb size. Distributed by White Stores Inc.  Dates around 1940-50 assuming it looks like this:


----------

